# Soundproblem: Audigy 2 NX 7.1 & Creative Inspire T7700



## funnytommy (13. September 2004)

Hallo!

Hab mir heute eine externe Soundkarte (Creative Audigy 2 NX 7.1) und ein Boxensystem (Creative Inspire 7700 7.1) gekauft!

Hab alles installiert und es funktioniert auch! Wenn ich den Creative Soundtest mache wird kein Fehler angezeigt! Im Grunde funktioniert ja alles! Nur wenn ich einen DVD-Film einlege werden nicht alle Boxen angesprochen obwohl der Film in 5.1 Surround ist! Auch z.b. bei Doom3 wollte ich Surround einstellen, das Spiel bringt aber immer eine Fehlermeldung dass es keine Surround Boxen findet!

Liegt es vielleicht daran dass ich ja eine Soundkarte schon auf dem Motherboard habe welches nur Stereo wiedergibt?

Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal jetzt

Grüße


----------

